# Swarm smell



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I noticed at least one of the swarms from yesterday had a funny smell kind of like fingernail polish or fingernail polish remover. Anyone know what would cause this? 

I am positive they weren't sprayed.

Downhome


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

ound::hysterical: What does finger nail polish smell like.No one hereuses the stuff.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

ound::hysterical: What does finger nail polish smell like.No one here uses the stuff.

 Al


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I have heard that bees give off an acetone scent right before they sting.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Interesting, Well there was a little fussiness since we had to shake them into a box, but nothing serious. The ones that had the off smell were both large swarms about 1 foot apart on a branch.

downhome


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> ound::hysterical: What does finger nail polish smell like.No one here uses the stuff.
> 
> Al


I think the first time I EVER used fingernail polish was to repair the binding threads on my flyrod, and I'm a girl! LOL.

(I do admit that I paint my toenails now.)


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

when I was doing my therapy ( no doctors involved )... when my 2 girls could not find there nail polish , they knew Dad had it in the garage ,, I did theft recovery's , used it on the cars at times ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

what I was trying to say twice it seems that our girls are not allowed to use nail polish so we don't know what it smells like.


 Al


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Yep they do have a smell. Not sure how to describe it but, its unmistakable once you smell it.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

At Alleyyooper: We offer a spa day once a month. We have found it has really increased production nad does wonders for their bee self esteem. But we have a heck of a time getting all six toes painted and dried in time for their little bee massages. :hysterical: ound::hysterical:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

DownHome said:


> At Alleyyooper: We offer a spa day once a month. We have found it has really increased production nad does wonders for their bee self esteem. But we have a heck of a time getting all six toes painted and dried in time for their little bee massages. :hysterical: ound::hysterical:


***************************************
facials and high colonics.....???


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We don't allow the girls all that fancy hollywood treatment.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't have time to do that for all the girls. But the queens are a bit royal in their treatment. Found we have to cater to their demands if we want them to do their work properly. My problem is that my manufacturer for the bee sleep masks has decided that she wants to raise her prices. Anybody know where I can get these elsewhere? Their majesties prefer the jell packed ones that have been soaked in a cool solution of bee balm water..... LOL


----------

